# Please help sex my green terror.



## T.Jones (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi guys, I recently purchased a little green terror (promised to be a male) but I am having trouble trying to determine the sex of it. It is quite a weird looking one which looks to have a slightly bent tail, it probably should have been a cull. I had it ordered in to my very small lfs and was told it was definitely a male. It was very small at this stage at about an inch long. I got it for next to nothing so I just agreed to take it home.

Can someone please have a go at predicting the sex of this fish. 
P.s I don't plan to ever breed this fish it is just more of a curiosity thing. 
Thanks.


----------



## T.Jones (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks to be male to me.


----------



## T.Jones (Feb 11, 2019)

Awesome thanks for having a look wryan. I was leaning towards male but was worried that there isn't much of a head bump yet and the pattern on the dorsal fin is very faint. I'll keep watching him grow and see how he turns out. 
Thanks.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

T.Jones said:


> Awesome thanks for having a look wryan. I was leaning towards male but was worried that there isn't much of a head bump yet and the pattern on the dorsal fin is very faint. I'll keep watching him grow and see how he turns out.
> Thanks.


Pro tip (  )

The rear tip of the dorsal fin will be pointed on males, whereas on females it is rounded.

And FWIW, also true for at least some African cichlids.


----------



## Toms45hd (Dec 25, 2018)

Female


----------



## T.Jones (Feb 11, 2019)

Toms45hd said:


> Female


What makes you say this? I've been on the fence for quite some time about it. I think I'm just going to have to catch it and vent it. Is venting easy on green terrors?


----------



## Toms45hd (Dec 25, 2018)

Dorsal and annul fin don't reach the end of the tail. Males fins reach or go past tail.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Toms45hd said:


> Dorsal and annul fin don't reach the end of the tail. Males fins reach or go past tail.


That's more reliable in larger, more mature fish. No GT, male or female, is born with trailers that extend past the end of the tail fin - unless there is some fancy new "long finned GT" out there


----------

